# Best arrival day at Marriott Manor Ford's Colony



## bjakeski (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi All,
We have the opition of arriving at the the Manor Club on Sunday, July 20 or Friday July 25.  We'll be traveling from NE PA with our 2 sons, 6 and 9.  Are there any advantages to arriving on either day?  

Also, does anyone suggest a certain location to request at the resort?  Are there any other tips that would help to improve our stay?

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 5, 2014)

The resort has two sections - if your confirmation is at MMC, you'll be on the side of the road where the main check-in building, spa, pool and activities center are located.  The resort is fairly small.  Each building is three levels, so if you prefer ground or top floor, that is a good selection.  This side of the property has a golf course view from some of the rooms, the others face courtyards or the parking lot.

If your confirmation is at the MSE (Sequel) section - you'll be across the street in the second section of buildings.  The kiddie sprayground, playground, a second pool, tennis courts and additional grills are on this side.  The "Federal Commons" building is the one at the end of the road.  That one is the furthest from the main buildings and I would avoid that building if you could.  Jamestown or Colonial building are on either side of the pool.  These buildings all back to woods, so there really isn't a view consideration.


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 5, 2014)

As far as Sunday vs Friday, I think that traffic on 95 would probably be the biggest consideration.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 5, 2014)

Bill,
are you staying in the original or Sequel?  If original ask for Berkeley, Chesapeake or Governors if you want to be by the main building with the indoor pool (there is also a small outdoor pool).  These buildings are my favorites.  Ask for a high floor golf course view.  Governors has the activity center and theater in it.  Having said that, Jefferson, Patrick, or Independence are farther from the main building, but closer to tennis, the playground and the large outdoor pool.

If Sequel, it really doesn't matter IMO.  They are all pretty much the same.  Ask for a high floor end of the hall away from the elevator to eliminate foot traffic and overhead noise.  These buildings have one lone hallway with units on each side (like a hotel).

Coming on Friday will take you through rush hour in DC unless you time it so that you are getting through Baltimore and DC between 10-1.  Anything after 1 on a Friday could put you in traffic that backs up from DC to Fredericksburg.  Sunday will avoid rush hour, but traffic still gets bad in the Woodbridge to Fredericksburg corridor.

Honestly, I'd look at taking a route down 301 to the Potomac River Bridge landing you south of Fredericksburg on I-95.  You pick up 301 south of Baltimore driving through Waldorf into Virginia.  This takes the whole DC/95 mess out of the equation.

Don't take a route down 13 on the Eastern Shore of  Maryland/Virginia.  It is a great route that takes you to Norfolk via the Chesapeake Tunnel, but then you get mixed up in the beach traffic and will pay a lot in tolls.

Send me a PM if you have any other specific questions.  I'll be happy to help you out.  I lived there for 25 years and still have family there.  I'm heading to Manor Club next Saturday for a week and again the week of July 4th.  Can't wait.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 5, 2014)

See my post (was writing when you posted).  Traffic on 95 through DC is bad every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday all summer.  It's just not as bad during some times of the day.  It has been progressively worse over the last 20 years.  They are always doing construction to expand things and it is confusing for people who don't know the area. 



kelly4me said:


> As far as Sunday vs Friday, I think that traffic on 95 would probably be the biggest consideration.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> Bill,
> are you staying in the original or Sequel?  If original ask for Berkeley, Chesapeake or Governors if you want to be by the main building with the indoor pool (there is also a small outdoor pool).  These buildings are my favorites.  Ask for a high floor golf course view.  Governors has the activity center and theater in it.  Having said that, Jefferson, Patrick, or Independence are farther from the main building, but closer to tennis, the playground and the large outdoor pool.
> 
> If Sequel, it really doesn't matter IMO.  They are all pretty much the same.  Ask for a high floor end of the hall away from the elevator to eliminate foot traffic and overhead noise.  These buildings have one lone hallway with units on each side (like a hotel).
> ...



Please avoid at all cost driving from the Chesapeake Bridge thru the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel between 3:00 PM - 6:00 PM on a Friday it is a nightmare. 

Also, the theater room @ The Manor Club was been remodel this past February 2014.


----------



## bjakeski (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Everyone!
The suggested route takes us west of DC.  

So it seems there is not a distinct advantage to either day regarding the traffic, resort or local attractions.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 6, 2014)

I like Sundays because you don't have to take six days off work and you can take it easy on Saturday getting ready to leave.  Attractions are all open every day when you are traveling so it really doesn't matter what day you arrive.

Be careful of the western route.  It is probably telling you to take 81 to 15 through Leesburg to 17 to Warrenton to Fredericksburg.  That way is really slow and you still hit traffic in Fredericksburg.  Watch out for speed traps on 15 in Pennsylvania.  If it takes you on 81 to 64 you will have good traffic the whole way, but you are driving at least 80 miles out of your way.

I drive from just east of Leesburg to Williamsburg about six times a year so you may want to take advantage of that eastern route.  Trust me, I would do it if it wasn't an hour out of the way to get to 301.  With no traffic it takes me two hours and forty minutes to get to Williamsburg.  With traffic it has taken as much as four and a half hours.


----------



## bjakeski (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Matt,
We will be traveling from the Wilkes-Barre area of PA on Sunday, July 20  - A few additional questions - 

1.  We plan on going to Busch Gardens and Water Country at least one day each - What type tickets do you all recommend, can we save money by purchasing them from a certain vendor or by a certain time?

2.  Is there any way to save on parking at the parks?

3.  Should we purchase a meal plan at the parks?   Best places to eat at the park?

4.  How long is the drive to Virgina Beach and what would be the best days  to go?  We're planning 2 days

5.  Best places to eat in the area of Ford's Colony?

I'm sure your answer's will breed more questions so thank you all in advance!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Suggestions: Check Busch Garden & Water Country USA web page for specials deals and must local McDonald's restaurants in the area  should have some discount coupons. There is one ticket you can purchase at Busch Garden that will include parking. Also, if you have a handicapping parking permit, please bring it.  Parking will be up front at both parks.  

2. Food at Busch Garden can be expensive. No meal plan.

3. The best way to Virginia Beach is interstate 64 to Norfolk,VA. . Warning!!! Do not travel to or from the Virginia Beach... Between 6:00 AM - 8:30 AM and 3:45 PM - 5:30 PM  Monday - Friday...Traffic is heavy and their will be a back-up...This is a "Fact." My suggestion I would leave the resort after 8:30 AM and return to the resort after 7:00 PM.


There are so many outstanding restaurants in Williamsburg, VA and Virginia Beach. What can of food does the family enjoy and price range.

4. Supermarkets near the resort  Martins, Super Wal Mart, Trader Joes, The Fresh Market, Farm Fresh, Food Lions, Whole Foods etc.,


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey BJ, we live in Shavertown and are going to Manor Club on July 6th for the week.  This will be our 4th trip there in the last 8 years.  As for tickets, on the Busch Gardens web site wou can get the Busch Gardens Williamsburg & Water Country USA 2-Park Fun Card for $82.00 per person.  Visit either park at any time until September 1st, unlimited usage.  Does not include parking though.


----------



## bjakeski (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you both!

We've grown accustomed to staying at the Hilton Suites in Ocean City but had to switch this year due to Hilton's devaluation of their reward points - We know we will need to acclimate  to driving to and from the beach - Can you make any suggestions for making the trip more enjoyable and less stressful?  The travel times are a great help - Any beach parking suggestions?


----------



## bjakeski (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi wyannuzzi,
What route do you take to Williamsburg, and what is your usual travel time?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2014)

wyannuzzi said:


> Hey BJ, we live in Shavertown and are going to Manor Club on July 6th for the week.  This will be our 4th trip there in the last 8 years.  As for tickets, on the Busch Gardens web site wou can get the Busch Gardens Williamsburg & Water Country USA 2-Park Fun Card for $82.00 per person.  Visit either park at any time until September 1st, unlimited usage.  Does not include parking though.



http://seaworldparks.com/en/buschgardens-williamsburg/book-online/tickets/bgspecialoffers/

You can get a bounce pass that is good for 7 days- it includes Busch Gardens and Water Country and colonial Williamsburg but it also include the parking pass.  It is $123.  In the past we got one bounce pass and the others as fun cards.  Bonus if you have a child 3-5 you can get a bounce pass for free for them with adult purchase so you save on the fun card price.

My suggestion would be to avoid the parks on Saturday for sure and know that Friday and Sunday will be more crowded and much longer lines than during the week.  

Everyplace is going to charge for parking in VA beach.  There is a Catholic church on 14th st with a school attached.  On days and times when church is not going on they charge a fee to park.  I think it was $10 last year.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 25, 2014)

Have one person buy a season pass.  You get free parking and 10% off food.  It will pay for itself quickly if you go a lot.



wyannuzzi said:


> Hey BJ, we live in Shavertown and are going to Manor Club on July 6th for the week.  This will be our 4th trip there in the last 8 years.  As for tickets, on the Busch Gardens web site wou can get the Busch Gardens Williamsburg & Water Country USA 2-Park Fun Card for $82.00 per person.  Visit either park at any time until September 1st, unlimited usage.  Does not include parking though.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 25, 2014)

I would take the Sunday check-in.  You will be going against traffic that way.  My son was meeting us last Friday in New Bern, NC, coming from Baltimore.  It took him 9 hours to get there and he left at noon.   The traffic was a nightmare.  You have all the vacationers leaving on Friday and Sat from the Northeast, Baltimore & DC in the summer going to Willilamsburg, Virginia Beach, Outer Banks, etc..  Years ago I was meeting my family in Williamsburg, left town at 5:00 and it took me 8 hours.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm checking in this Saturday if any other Tuggers are at Manor Club


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jun 26, 2014)

bjakeski said:


> Hi wyannuzzi,
> What route do you take to Williamsburg, and what is your usual travel time?



I usually take 81/83/15/270/495/95/64 route.  I have always gone on a Saturday and have always hit alot of traffic around Fredericksburg.  With that traffic it has taken us 7-8 hours to get there when it should take 5 1/2-6.  I am hoping leaving on a Sunday alleviates the traffic issue.


----------



## bjakeski (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone your comments and suggestions have all been valuable

What is the kids / family pool like?

Are there enough chairs to accommodate the guests?

Is there a specific building that offers the best access?

Is there anything special, can't miss, or must avoids at Ford's Colony?

Thanks again!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2014)

There are plenty of pool side chairs in both section of the resort. Do not worry about chair hogs just enjoy your week.


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi All,
We have one week left before we leave for Williamsburg.  Any last minute suggestions.  Things to do / not do?  Things to bring / leave at home?  Things to skip / not to miss?  Thank you all for your suggestions - It is our first trip to the area so nothing is really too trivial.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 13, 2014)

You must:
Walk around the restored area.  Shop in Merchant's Square and then wander down into Colonial Williamsburg.  Decide whether to buy tickets at that point.  You can also go to the visitors center
Go to Busch Gardens
Go to one or both parts of Jamestown

You should:
Drive on the Colonial Parkway to Yorktown and look around especially the waterfront.  The parkway to Jamestown has a wonderful sunset each day
Eat at one of the restaurants in Merchant's Square (Dog Street Pub, Blue Talon Bistro, Fat Canary, Trellis, Berrets)
Get sandwiches at the Cheese Shop
Eat at Pierce's BBQ
Do a ghost tour
Go look at the Williamsburg Inn and Lodge
Walk around the campus of the College of William and Mary

Don't waste your time on:
Eating at a Colonial Tavern
Eating at Harry's Tavern in Ford's Colony
Going to the Pottery


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> You must:
> Walk around the restored area.  Shop in Merchant's Square and then wander down into Colonial Williamsburg.  Decide whether to buy tickets at that point.  You can also go to the visitors center
> Go to Busch Gardens
> Go to one or both parts of Jamestown
> ...



I totally agree with the above post.
The new Pottery is now a joke. Please do not waste your time here.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 13, 2014)

wyannuzzi said:


> I usually take 81/83/15/270/495/95/64 route.  I have always gone on a Saturday and have always hit alot of traffic around Fredericksburg.  With that traffic it has taken us 7-8 hours to get there when it should take 5 1/2-6.  I am hoping leaving on a Sunday alleviates the traffic issue.



bjakeski

This route on Sunday July 6th took me 6 hrs 15 minutes.  About 15 minutes of traffic just north of Fredericksburg (I left at 7am, arrived a little after 1)

Came back yesterday (Saturday) and had no traffic.  Trip took 5 hours 40 minutes. (I left at 5:30am)


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 14, 2014)

Pedro and Wyannuzi - Thank you both very much!

Great information that will help us to enjoy vacation more than without your guidance!

We'll trust your suggestions and welcome any other you may have...

Best building to stay in at Ford's Colony?

Best ice cream / drive-in?


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Wyannuzi,
Do you have any suggestions for stops along the route?  We have 2 boys, 6 and 9, so I'm guessing a minimum of 2 and max of 4 rest stops.


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 14, 2014)

Big Matt,
Sorry, i thought that Pedro had made the list of great suggestions - We appreciate your kindness in helping us enjoy our vacation!


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 15, 2014)

bjakeski said:


> Hi Wyannuzi,
> Do you have any suggestions for stops along the route?  We have 2 boys, 6 and 9, so I'm guessing a minimum of 2 and max of 4 rest stops.



If it were up to me I would drive straight through (unless I hit traffic).  But with 4 females with me that is usually not possible, but believe it or not I was able to do it both ways this time with only one stop each way 

It does help that I usually leave real early and they sleep most of the trip.

My girls are older, 17, 19 and 22 (and wife whose age I will not give ).  From what I remember when they were younger we used to stop twice on this trip.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't hesitate to ask for more.  Are you in MMC or MSE?  I'll tell you which building to ask for.

There's not really a place that's known for ice cream in Williamsburg.  There's a Ben and Jerry's in Yorktown.  Best thing like a drive in would be Pierce's BBQ.  There's a Sonic that you can drive to and get car service, but it's a chain.  



bjakeski said:


> Big Matt,
> Sorry, i thought that Pedro had made the list of great suggestions - We appreciate your kindness in helping us enjoy our vacation!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 15, 2014)

Big Matt have you purchase Blue Bell ice cream from Wal Mart.  It is very good especially Black Walnut, Butter Pecan, Strawberry, Vanilla Bean.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 15, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> Don't hesitate to ask for more.  Are you in MMC or MSE?  I'll tell you which building to ask for.
> 
> There's not really a place that's known for ice cream in Williamsburg.  There's a Ben and Jerry's in Yorktown.  Best thing like a drive in would be Pierce's BBQ.  There's a Sonic that you can drive to and get car service, but it's a chain.



There is also a Ben and Jerry's in the Premium Outlets, not far from Marriott.


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 15, 2014)

Big Matt,
Your help is greatly appreciated - We'll be checking into MMC this Sunday!


----------



## kelly4me (Jul 16, 2014)

There's a Bruster's Ice Cream in Williamsburg in the same plaza as the Food Lion.  It's a chain, but they have good ice cream.  Peanut Butter Puddles is my favorite - vanilla ice cream, soft peanut butter swirl and Nestle crunch-type pieces - yummy.

If your kids like slushies, Sno to Go across from the Yankee Candle (massive) outlet is tasty, and they have tons of flavors.  You can get it with soft serve if you like.

If your boys might enjoy doing a Jr. Ranger program - the one at Yorktown National Park is really well done and they get a very nice looking patch when they complete it.  The booklet to complete can be picked up at the visitor's center for about a dollar.  The riverfront area that is close by has some nice restaurants and a pretty little beach/fishing area.

If you like steamed shrimp, we've enjoyed Holy Mackerel Grill. It's right down the street from Manor Club.  It's kid friendly.

Enjoy Manor Club.  We really love it there.  We bought it intending to trade the unit, but we often go there off-season.  It's very relaxing.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 16, 2014)

I always tell folks to eat at Sal's by Victor.  Great inexpensive Italian food.  Victor just opened another restaurant on Richmond Road called Fat Tuna.  Also excellent.  I agree with the recommendation for Holy Mackeral.  Also, very close to Manor Club in the old JM Randall's space.


----------



## bjakeski (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Matt and Kelly,

Couple more questions - 

What grocery store would you suggest?

What building should we request at MMC?

Is purchasing tickets for Busch Gardens from AAA, at $77 the best we can do, price-wise?

For all you folks have offered suggestion to me  - My plan is to buy 3 - 7 day tickets for BG and Water Country and one of the other that include Colonial Williamsburg, that includes the parking

Is that the best way to go?

Is there an easy process for entering the park with the printed docs we would receive from AAA?

Where would i buy one of the "parking included" tickets? 

Are any days less crowded at the parks this time of year?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 16, 2014)

bjakeski said:


> Thanks Matt and Kelly,
> 
> Couple more questions -
> 
> ...



Bjakeski

I will give my opinion on a couple of your questions:

1) Super Walmart not far from Manor club. About a 10 minute drive.

2) Berkeley Bldg is great.  Biggest units on the property.  Try for 2nd or 3rd floor.

3) As for crowds, we only did BG last week and surprisingly had no crowds at all.  Lines for coasters were non existent.  Were able to get right back on each time.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> I always tell folks to eat at Sal's by Victor.  Great inexpensive Italian food.  Victor just opened another restaurant on Richmond Road called Fat Tuna.  Also excellent.  I agree with the recommendation for Holy Mackeral.  Also, very close to Manor Club in the old JM Randall's space.



Big Matt, also the family meal at Sal's by Victor is great. We normally order the meat lasagna that comes with a salad, salad dressing and bread. Plus, I liked the Sal super sub sandwich.

Holy Mackeral is also a very nice place to dine.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are my opinions:

What grocery store would you suggest? 
I would suggest that if you like better food and a more upscale offering then go to Harris Teeter over near Busch Gardens, but only buy stuff on sale of buy one get one free (always charges you half price even when buying one), or go to Fresh Market or Trader Joe's.   There is a Food Lion right next to the Outlet Mall that is fine and will have everything you need.  Make sure you bring your MVP card or ask for discounts at check out.  

What building should we request at MMC?
Berkeley, Governors, or Chesapeake.  High floor, golf course view.  Ask for that and you will have a good building and view.  Without the golf course view you may overlook a parking lot.  Without the high floor you may over look a parking lot and everyone can see into your screened in porch.  Not good.  



bjakeski said:


> Thanks Matt and Kelly,
> 
> Couple more questions -
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 17, 2014)

What about Martin's supermarket and Whole Foods ? At Martin's with their Martin's members shopping card when you spend a $100 dollars. You received 10 cents per gallon off gas.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 19, 2014)

Pedro,
Martin's is fine, but I liked it better when it was Ukrops.  There isn't a Whole Foods in Williamsburg.  You must be thinking about Fresh Market.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> Pedro,
> Martin's is fine, but I liked it better when it was Ukrops.  There isn't a Whole Foods in Williamsburg.  You must be thinking about Fresh Market.



Fresh Market is in Williamsburg,VA. Fresh Market is in Richmond. 

We also missed Ukrops, especially their fresh do-nuts. But Martins does have some good crab cakes.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 27, 2014)

bjakeski, wondering how you liked Manor Club?  How long was your drive etc....


----------

